# Show us your Dog's dog tag!



## focker (Oct 4, 2008)

*Hello! just to add some more spice here. I hope you all guys post your dog's dog tag for us to see and also for us to imitate if something interesting comes up! Im currently looking for a dog tag for my gsd so surely I can get much much more ideas on what to buy! LOL
so you guys please post your pics with your brave GSD on it!*


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

*Here is Rogue's Tag, it is a heart shape, I got it at Petsmart from one of those token machines.*









*And here is Riddick's Tag, his is a dog bone.*


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

We will be buying the dogs a tag when we move back to the states. So right now they don't have one. 
I am interested to see what everyone else has.


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

wow Riddick is GORGEOUS. Love the heart tag. 

For rescue dog people, I noticed on petfinder site they have some cute 
ones, like : I rescued a human, cant remember exactly but I think Im going to order something from that site. 
I have a Rescue


----------



## Fee (Jul 4, 2004)

Rogue is adorable and Riddick so very handsome! We got the same red heart-shaped tag. Came from the vet.


----------



## focker (Oct 4, 2008)

i was thinking of buying this one.
but i think it's a bit big guys. what do you think?


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I think that's a bit big for a pup but I like the rubber edges for people who don't like hearing jingling tags. Personally, I like a jingle - helps me know where they are (just incase my doggess is sneaking up on a contractor I'm interviewing in the bathroom - still don't know how she did that without me hearing her)

These are our tags - the city issued bone shaped tags this year. Some years it's a hydrant, others its rectangular or hear shaped. I save them in a little jar in my kitchen.

Morgan, sporting her heart from a private company and her city license #50









Otto in his city license #51 and his bone shape ID from petco - it's worn better than the one Morgan has.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Rafi has the same bone shaped tag (behind his rabies tag in this pic):


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Siren has a "dog tag" from armynavy.com 

Unlike the vast majority of folks, I NEVER attach the tag to the same "ring" on the collar that the leah goes on. I attach it to the buckle. That way, if I am in a hurry, I NEVER have to worry about accidentally attaching the leash to the tags rather than the collar itself. I know of folks that have done that and the dog has gotten loose when the tag ring breaks. (The tag is on the leather collar not the fursaver.)


----------



## KohleePiper (Jun 13, 2007)

Diesel doesn't wear tags because his name and number is embroidered on his collar!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't use ring to attach the tag, for he same reasons Tracy mentioned, I use wire-ties, but in the picture she is still using the ring that came with the tag. Also as this pic was taken when we were in the forest's hut I needed her to wear her fursaver with the tag all the time, wich she doesn't at home, but if you look carefully you'll see I used wire-tie to fix the two rings togheter in case the live ring got stuck in a branch, fence or something. I love wire-ties and duct tape, they have hundreds of uses.


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

Rugen wears two tags. The black one with the silver paw print (ordered online) has my contact information. The other tag is the shield of the Phoenix Police Department. My mother works for them and got every dog in the family a tag.


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

Here's an example of what Quinn wears. I don't like the dingle dingle sound of tags when we are walking and the possibilty of a tag getting caught in something. My old girl got her tag caught between the boards in our deck several times. These tags are neat because you can order for any size or variety of collar, they are easily transferable and hold a lot of info. They are custom made by Boomerang Tags in California, http://www.boomerangtags.com/
delivery is fast and it cost me under $20. CDN.


----------



## Hellismd (Aug 17, 2007)

I have the same tag from Boomerang Tags and love it - actually have two. One for the buckle collar and one for the snap collar.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

My mom gave me a tag for Halo for my birthday, it's not an ID tag, she has a brass bone shaped one with her name, our name, address and phone number, this is more like a charm:










On the front it says "Protect this dog" with a turquoise stone in the center, and on the back it has a picture of a dog with angel wings. What's cool is that the stone matches her collar, which has a black backround with a little gray, and a pattern of turquoise, purple and bright pink. Keefer has a brass bone ID tag, but it's wearing out, so I just ordered him one of the pawprint tags like Rugen's, but in red to match his collar. 

I thought he needed a charm too, so I got him this one because we want him to be lucky:


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I had bought the Petsmart red heart ID tag and then the rabies tag here this year is ALSO a red heart (front tag seen below)! I guess I'll have to coordinate each year...


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Dante has:








With his name and my home and cell numbers on the back
( http://www.reddingo.net/index.htm )

He also has:








( http://www.purplemoon.com/jewelry/peace-jewelry.html )


----------



## Jessica H (Mar 14, 2009)

I got this on ebay for $3.59 including shipping. It is great! Double sided so you can put name on one side and 4 lines on other. Tons of colors, fonts, little art pictures, shapes. So cheap and so cute. I got Sadie a little pink heart with a flower and Scooter a paw with a little dog. 

Here is the link, very worth the money!

http://cgi.ebay.com/DOUBLE-SIDED-Dog-Tag...93%3A1|294%3A50

Here is the collar I use, has a separate loop for the tags:
http://www.backcountryk9.com/76/0/Products.aspx


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Barb - cool site! (They have Grateful Dead Steal Your Face peace pendants!







)

Here's a pic of the front and back of Halo's collar charm:



















She may be a stud-puppy, but she's a girl too, so she has to have SOMETHING girly to wear!


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

WHICH tags? Heh










Right now he's wearing the top collar with his microchip tag, rabies tag, dog tag and dog license tag.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Wow, you guys really accessorize!







I like the charms that Deb's dogs have and I like Dante's "Pets for Peace" tag. They do have fancy tags at one of the stores here but I can't afford them. 

The fanciest thing my dogs have ever tag-wise is a shrinky dink tag for the cottage. 

I did used to have this really cool pouch for Massie's tags. It slipped through the collar and held all of the tags together so there was no risk of them getting caught on anything. I lost it on my beach one day when I took her collar off and the really weird thing is that my cousin found it in the winter about 5 years later, after she was dead. Guess she stopped by her favorite place to say hi?


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

At petsmart I saw these tags that had a saint on them and it said something along the lines of "protect my dog saint balhblah." I was really close to buying them but there was a warning on the back that said "May cause cancer."







How would THAT 'protect' my dog!?


----------



## CarLooSHoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Plain and simple


----------



## LuvsDieter (Feb 2, 2006)

Dieter has 2 sets.

One has his rabies tag, bone shaped tag with our info, and a German flag. BF's best friend's husky had been wearing it for years, but he gave it to us when we got Dieter. We joked that Goofy had been holding on to it for us

















I don't have a picture of his other set with another bone shaped info tag and a the superman symbol. That one is new


----------

